# Cafe Century Pro - any experience with this bike?



## rlim

I took the plunge and placed an order for my first complete hybrid bike from BD.... Motobecane Cafe Century Pro. I've been a roadie all my 45 years and have built my 2 bikes .. 70's Guerciotti with Campy SR and Carbon Guerciotti w/ Campy Chorus and Record. I'm now looking for a more comfortable ride when I'm not cycling with my fellow club roadies.

I've heard plenty of negative reviews of the manufacturer from other forum but couldn't resist the purchase based on the components and the carbon frame. I'm very familiar with Motobecane from the 70's and is aware they're no longer the same French label. No worries here as majority of carbon frames are manufactured in Asia... not a concern with me at all.

I tried researching on this particular bike but couldn't find any reviews. Has anyone had any experience on the Cafe Century Pro? Is it a recently released model that nobody had the opportunity to test and review it? The ad stated the "Cafe bikes are road bikes with flat bars and high-rise stems so you can ride with more comfort and control than a regular road bike and far greater speed than a hybrid or comfort bike". 

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/cafe_century_pro_xi.htm

I know it is somewhat late asking this question considering the order has been placed. I've received notification that the bike will be delivered Thursday.

I figured I will probably trust my instinct by going through the entire bike and double/triple check all components assembly and tune to my liking ...


----------



## rlim

Received my bike yesterday. I wasted no time assembling it yesterday and was surprised with the beautiful finish....black carbon weave finish.. It was nicely packed and there weren't any scratches whatsoever. Surprisingly there weren't much to do ... install the bars, seats, and minor adjustment to brakes and front derailleur. I installed a set of Keo carbon pedals instead of the alloy pedals they provided. The Mavic wheels were slightly untrue. I figured I'll ride it a bit and true it after a week or so when the wheels have a chance to break-in a little. The wheels were somewhat heavy for my liking. I ride and enjoy them for now and will be looking for a lighter replacement .. probably end of the season. Also, I removed the spoke guard on the rear cassette. The bike weighed in at 19.5lbs on a 53cm frame ... about 2.lbs heavier than the advertised weight posted on BD site.

Other upgrade consideration for the end of the season ... I may replace the brakes and derailleur cables and housings. They are quite flimsy and thin. 

I take it for a spin as soon as the weather clears up today ..


----------



## Garilia

The site says the weight is 17.5-18.5 lbs without pedals and reflectors.

Those Mavic Aksium wheels are okay. They come on bikes selling for $600-800 more. But they are low end Mavics.


----------



## doinitrt

Any chance you can provide us with an update on your bike?


----------



## rlim

Update ... 

The carbon frame is nicely finished with decent components ... not bad for the price. I made a couple of changes where I replaced the 120mm handlebar stem with a shorter 90mm stem. I retained the same brand/product ... Ritchey Pro. The other change were replacing the Kenda 28mm tires with Michelin Lithon 23mm. This has a hugh impact on the weight and ride quality ... a definite must for those seeking to go fast.

The ride quality is also different to my road bike as it has longer wheelbase providing a more comfortable ride. The tire replacement impacted the ride quality but didn't bother me at all. 

Then again, the reason I bought the bike was for the sole purpose of casual rides with my wife with a child trailer in tow. It may be an overkill for a bike towing a child trailer; especially a carbon hybrid, but I found out it performed well against other higher end bikes when I decided to test it out at the local club with my buddies riding higher end carbon and titanium bikes. I was quite impressed with it.


----------



## techrider

Thanks for the review on the Cafe Century Pro. I have been eyeing this one and was bummed when it sold out before I could pull the trigger. I ended up getting the Immortal Pro instead but my wife still doesn't like me to ride a road bike when I go with her/kids. So I ended ordering the Cafe Sprint Disc to match my son's Cafe Latte.

At 26 lbs it is a tank but then on family rides it is the quality of the company that matters =)

I, too, was a little nervous about ordering a Moto from BD, but the parts are great at the price point and the frame was nicely built, if a little heavy.


----------



## rlim

I had no reservation purchasing the bike from BD, even after reading numerous folks flaming the company. I emailed BD prior to my bike purchase and they were responsive. I shopped and compared this bike against other bikes such as Specialize Sirrus and found it to be competitively priced. I already have decent road bikes and I don't have high expectations from a hybrid bike except for their comfort.

It was upon receiving the bike, inspecting the frame and components, and finally riding it that made quite an impression on me. I must admit I have been tempted at time looking to replace the Shimano components with Campagnolo as I have spare parts kicking around. I have to keep reminding myself this being a hybrid bike and is meant for comfort. The tire replacement alone dropped the weight down to 18lbs. 

No doubt ... I am a satisfied customer!


----------



## century

glad to see the finish product. Picture please?


----------



## KDegr8

I got my bike yesterday.


----------



## KDegr8

50cm Immortal Ice


----------



## century

Love to see a photo.


----------



## tforte

I read your post on buying cafe century pro... I'm thinking of ordering one also. Any more updates?

You wrote that you bought a 53 cm. I'm 5'10" and the sales online team suggested a 55 cm. How tall are you?


----------



## BlueMarrow

I have recently decided to return to riding. I moved from an area not conducive to it, to an area perfect for it. I decided I wanted a hybrid with a heavy lean toward a road bike. I also wanted something that could take some bigger tires, for leisure trips on more irregular surfaces. I chose the Cafe Century Pro from BD.

During my due diligence prior to purchase, I came across this site. I thought it might be helpful to others if I posted my experience:

I was somewhat leery of buying online. I like to support local brick and mortar businesses, and I like establishing a personal relationship with a vendor in case I need followup assistance or have problems. Also, I was not really interested in assembling and tuning a bike from the frame up. I wanted something ready to roll, or close to it, upon delivery.

I was also concerned that the CCP is not listed on the Motobecane website, and information about it is virtually nil. I'm still ignorant on that. Is someone taking the road bike and reconfiguring it for a more lucrative hybrid market? I don't know. I shopped around, and compared the options. But really, it was not much of a horse race.

The Cafe Century Pro at BD was priced so far below the competition, not even considering sales tax, that it was the winner. I ordered on a Saturday night. The bike was shipped from Houston by UPS, signature required. It arrived in Arizona on Friday.

The packaging was somewhat skimpy. All but one side of the box reads "Don't lay on this side", as if anyone pays attention to such warnings. One side of the box was torn and punctured. To be honest, I'm glad I was not home to sign for it. I may not have signed. Someone signed for me, and there it was...

It was undamaged, and as promised. Built in Taiwan.The only additional assembly required was securing the seat post, clamping the handlebars to the already assembled stem, screwing on the pedals, housing the already adjusted front brake cable, and putting on the quick release and front wheel. (It comes with reflectors, but I don't ride at night).

The front break pads needed minor alinement with the wheel. Other than that, everything that was already assembled was perfect. (I checked everything just to be sure. Also, the bike comes with a specific warning regarding installation of the left crank. It's clear someone has been sued over having it fall off because of improper installation. Mine was fine.)

It rides great, and I'm very happy with all aspects of the purchase.

I can't otherwise comment on BD. I never communicated with them, other than placing the order, and receiving the confirmation and tracking number.

Good luck, and happy trails!


----------



## killjoyz

*Seriously????*

Look, I really am considering to order from BikesDirect.com but when I see posts like this on forums, where the reply is obviously a BikesDirect.com employee. I really need to question there integrity as a business and How they will support me if there are any issues.




BlueMarrow said:


> I have recently decided to return to riding. I moved from an area not conducive to it, to an area perfect for it. I decided I wanted a hybrid with a heavy lean toward a road bike. I also wanted something that could take some bigger tires, for leisure trips on more irregular surfaces. I chose the Cafe Century Pro from BD.
> 
> During my due diligence prior to purchase, I came across this site. I thought it might be helpful to others if I posted my experience:
> 
> I was somewhat leery of buying online. I like to support local brick and mortar businesses, and I like establishing a personal relationship with a vendor in case I need followup assistance or have problems. Also, I was not really interested in assembling and tuning a bike from the frame up. I wanted something ready to roll, or close to it, upon delivery.
> 
> I was also concerned that the CCP is not listed on the Motobecane website, and information about it is virtually nil. I'm still ignorant on that. Is someone taking the road bike and reconfiguring it for a more lucrative hybrid market? I don't know. I shopped around, and compared the options. But really, it was not much of a horse race.
> 
> The Cafe Century Pro at BD was priced so far below the competition, not even considering sales tax, that it was the winner. I ordered on a Saturday night. The bike was shipped from Houston by UPS, signature required. It arrived in Arizona on Friday.
> 
> The packaging was somewhat skimpy. All but one side of the box reads "Don't lay on this side", as if anyone pays attention to such warnings. One side of the box was torn and punctured. To be honest, I'm glad I was not home to sign for it. I may not have signed. Someone signed for me, and there it was...
> 
> It was undamaged, and as promised. Built in Taiwan.The only additional assembly required was securing the seat post, clamping the handlebars to the already assembled stem, screwing on the pedals, housing the already adjusted front brake cable, and putting on the quick release and front wheel. (It comes with reflectors, but I don't ride at night).
> 
> The front break pads needed minor alinement with the wheel. Other than that, everything that was already assembled was perfect. (I checked everything just to be sure. Also, the bike comes with a specific warning regarding installation of the left crank. It's clear someone has been sued over having it fall off because of improper installation. Mine was fine.)
> 
> It rides great, and I'm very happy with all aspects of the purchase.
> 
> I can't otherwise comment on BD. I never communicated with them, other than placing the order, and receiving the confirmation and tracking number.
> 
> Good luck, and happy trails!


----------



## vtstinson47

killjoyz said:


> Look, I really am considering to order from BikesDirect.com but when I see posts like this on forums, where the reply is obviously a BikesDirect.com employee. I really need to question there integrity as a business and How they will support me if there are any issues.



I received my Cafe Century Pro at the start of this years riding season. My experience with BD was pretty much the same as that described by BlueMarrow. The bike was delivered within 5 days of ordering. It was exactly as described in the website spec sheet. It was easy to assemble but required a few minor adjustments, the most difficult being the brake alignment. It's a great bike for a good price.

Six months and eleven hundred miles later the freehub and rear wheel bearing started to fail. I e-mailed Matt at BD explaining the problem and the next day a new rear wheel was on its way to me. I switched the cassette and installed the new wheel. Never missed a day of riding. 

For anyone who has some mechanical aptitude, BDs deal has to be hard to beat. No frills, but what they promise is what you get. (I'm not a BD employee).


----------



## killjoyz

*BikesDirect.com*

So...

I ended up ordering a bike from BikesDirect. I was on the fence for a few months, while I checked the local LBSs. But I decided on a closeout bike, which had an extra discount which I couldn't resist. Basically it was 50% Cheaper than what I could buy here. I feel this was the case b/c I live in Canada, Vancouver area and the shops here are extremely expensive. I was able to save the tax by sending the bike to a parcel service in Blaine, WA. And not have to pay duty / tax since I'm taking the family down for a trip as well.

Originally I was very confused by all the posts regarding Bikesdirect, and was leaning against getting a BD bike. Especially with so many people calling BD posters, shills.

I came by this one extremely heated post between 2 members. While reading it some level headed member replied by stating, it can't be in the best interest of BD to post or continue post shills (since I have no evidence) Really, they have a huge lineup of bikes, and don't you think at least a hand full of people bought bikes from them and would like to voice their satisfaction. I mean seriously, it's not like they fall apart mid ride into a basket of parts. 

Basically I am DIYer and this is who the bike is for and If it wasn't for the fact of the high markup at the LBS I don't think these sites would be around. 

Can't wait to get my bike, hopefully my option doesn't change. 





vtstinson47 said:


> I received my Cafe Century Pro at the start of this years riding season. My experience with BD was pretty much the same as that described by BlueMarrow. The bike was delivered within 5 days of ordering. It was exactly as described in the website spec sheet. It was easy to assemble but required a few minor adjustments, the most difficult being the brake alignment. It's a great bike for a good price.
> 
> Six months and eleven hundred miles later the freehub and rear wheel bearing started to fail. I e-mailed Matt at BD explaining the problem and the next day a new rear wheel was on its way to me. I switched the cassette and installed the new wheel. Never missed a day of riding.
> 
> For anyone who has some mechanical aptitude, BDs deal has to be hard to beat. No frills, but what they promise is what you get. (I'm not a BD employee).


----------



## garyhgaryh

All three of you seem suspicious to me: BlueMarrow,  killjoyz, and vtstinson47.
You all posted only to this thead and seem to have disappeared. At least one of you registered the same day you posted and the only activity is posting to this thread.

Why am I here? I'm looking to buy the Pro DX and can't find anyone owners with opinions on their cafe century.


----------



## rlim

My apologies for the tardy response. Here is a picture of the bike ...


century said:


> Love to see a photo.


----------



## rlim

I'm 5' 8" ...




tforte said:


> I read your post on buying cafe century pro... I'm thinking of ordering one also. Any more updates?
> 
> You wrote that you bought a 53 cm. I'm 5'10" and the sales online team suggested a 55 cm. How tall are you?


----------



## garyhgaryh

rlim said:


> My apologies for the tardy response. Here is a picture of the bike ...


How do you like the bike so far? Any issues so far?

You think this would be a good bike for trail riding (nothing technical) with rolling hills?

Besides being a customer, do you have any affiliations with bikes direct?


----------



## rlim

I still enjoy casual rides on the bike when riding with my family. I'm a roadie at heart and still favors my road bike when riding with the club or with my buddies.

This standard bike setup isn't made for trail riding unless if the trail is paved. Another option is to replace the tires with a set of cyclecross tires such as these ...

Schwalbe CX Comp Rigid Cross Tyre, TYRES CROSS RIGID

I have no affiliation with BD at all. About 4 years ago, with the arrival of my twin girls, a lot went through my mind as a new parent. I started thinking about casual rides in the park with me hauling them around in a trailer. I started investigating trailers and hybrids and looked at different manufacturers. I came upon Motobecane ... a French manufacturer which I knew going back into the 70's. When I saw the Cafe Century Pro ... a full carbon bike fitted with Ultegra/105 for the $1200 ... that is a fraction of a typical carbon bike with similar setup. I decided to buy it.

Would I buy a BD bike again? Probably not as I already have a BD hybrid. My next acquisition will be another road bike ... I'm currently eyeing a Colnago. If I decide to pursue with the Colnago, I will be fitting my current carbon road bike with flat bars and levers and converting it into a hybrid. As such time, I will have to decide what to do with the Motobecane hybrid. 




garyhgaryh said:


> How do you like the bike so far? Any issues so far?
> 
> You think this would be a good bike for trail riding (nothing technical) with rolling hills?
> 
> Besides being a customer, do you have any affiliations with bikes direct?


----------



## garyhgaryh

rlim said:


> I still enjoy casual rides on the bike when riding with my family. I'm a roadie at heart and still favors my road bike when riding with the club or with my buddies.
> 
> This standard bike setup isn't made for trail riding unless if the trail is paved. Another option is to replace the tires with a set of cyclecross tires such as these ...
> 
> Schwalbe CX Comp Rigid Cross Tyre, TYRES CROSS RIGID
> 
> I have no affiliation with BD at all. About 4 years ago, with the arrival of my twin girls, a lot went through my mind as a new parent. I started thinking about casual rides in the park with me hauling them around in a trailer. I started investigating trailers and hybrids and looked at different manufacturers. I came upon Motobecane ... a French manufacturer which I knew going back into the 70's. When I saw the Cafe Century Pro ... a full carbon bike fitted with Ultegra/105 for the $1200 ... that is a fraction of a typical carbon bike with similar setup. I decided to buy it.
> 
> Would I buy a BD bike again? Probably not as I already have a BD hybrid. My next acquisition will be another road bike ... I'm currently eyeing a Colnago. If I decide to pursue with the Colnago, I will be fitting my current carbon road bike with flat bars and levers and converting it into a hybrid. As such time, I will have to decide what to do with the Motobecane hybrid.


Thanks for the info. What is a BD hybrid? 

Any thoughts on their Cafe Century Pro DX (the one with disc brakes)?

I'm a roadie (recently) and a mtb'er and to be honest, I want to get the Century Pro for my mountain biking trails because it seems I'm slow on some of these trails according to strava. The guys that are getting real fast times are on cyclocross bikes, not on full suspension bikes like the one I'm on. Yeah, lame reason, but I want to be faster on the trails (not on technical trails mind you).


----------



## rlim

apologies ... I meant to say Motobecane hybrid, not BD hybrid

I did not see the Pro DX model. It wasn't offered when I purchased mine. It is great that they now offer it as I would have preferred the disc brakes over the cantilever brakes. It was somewhat of a pain when I shopped for carbon pads when I bought my carbon wheels ... found out later they use standard Shimano type pads.

The frame geometry are the same on both models. The only difference are the brakes. I've not ridden in a cyclecross trail before and can't comment on the best geometry and cyclecross setup. 

However, Guerciotti bikes have been known for their cross bikes as the founder was a cyclecross rider back in the 60's. Both my road bikes are made by them. I have a late 70's Strata vintage model and their more recent carbon model .... hence I'm no where near being affiliated with Bikes Direct.

You could compare their geometries and models and see if either one fit your needs. If you cyclecross competitively, my recommendation is to expand your research to a cyclecross bike manufacturer that has been known for their strength and durability as these bikes will take a fair amount of abuse on the trail. 

Guerciotti - Road, ciclocross, time trial, track and mtb.



garyhgaryh said:


> Thanks for the info. What is a BD hybrid?
> 
> Any thoughts on their Cafe Century Pro DX (the one with disc brakes)?
> 
> I'm a roadie (recently) and a mtb'er and to be honest, I want to get the Century Pro for my mountain biking trails because it seems I'm slow on some of these trails according to strava. The guys that are getting real fast times are on cyclocross bikes, not on full suspension bikes like the one I'm on. Yeah, lame reason, but I want to be faster on the trails (not on technical trails mind you).


----------



## garyhgaryh

Thanks for the reply. I just wrote a long reply and lost it when I sent it . 15 mins of typing - I'll keep this short.

Now that you've owned the bike for a while, what are the cons of the bike (and any worthwhile pros). Can you tell me how the cafe century pro compares to your go-to road bike? I have a fuji Team SL (2005) that weighs 15.3 lbs w/o pedals and the Pro DX is about 19 lbs so any opinions on how the century pro compares to your go-to road bike may be insightful as I may find out later what you've already know. How much did your bike weigh stock and in it's current form today? Basically why do you prefer your roadbike over the cafe century pro.

I think the Pro DX also has upgraded disc mount rims that are lighter, but I'm sure the disc itself offsets the weight savings. 

Since your model predates the current one a few years, did your bike come with the 105 or ultegra groupset? Did it come with a 12-30 cassette? 9sp or 10sp? 
It looks like the frame is the same.

Thanks,
Gary



rlim said:


> apologies ... I meant to say Motobecane hybrid, not BD hybrid
> 
> I did not see the Pro DX model. It wasn't offered when I purchased mine. It is great that they now offer it as I would have preferred the disc brakes over the cantilever brakes. It was somewhat of a pain when I shopped for carbon pads when I bought my carbon wheels ... found out later they use standard Shimano type pads.
> 
> The frame geometry are the same on both models. The only difference are the brakes. I've not ridden in a cyclecross trail before and can't comment on the best geometry and cyclecross setup.
> 
> However, Guerciotti bikes have been known for their cross bikes as the founder was a cyclecross rider back in the 60's. Both my road bikes are made by them. I have a late 70's Strata vintage model and their more recent carbon model .... hence I'm no where near being affiliated with Bikes Direct.
> 
> You could compare their geometries and models and see if either one fit your needs. If you cyclecross competitively, my recommendation is to expand your research to a cyclecross bike manufacturer that has been known for their strength and durability as these bikes will take a fair amount of abuse on the trail.
> 
> Guerciotti - Road, ciclocross, time trial, track and mtb.


----------



## rlim

I can't think of any cons for the bike as it serves it purpose as a comfort bike. My road bike is quite a bit more compact (shorter wheelbase, etc) than the hybrid providing a harsher, but more responsive ride. I also prefer the feel and responsiveness of my Campagnolo over Shimano components.

The configuration of my 2011 Century Pro model to the current Century Pro is the same ... 30 spd, 10 speed, triple .... predominately Shimano 105 and Ultegra rear derailleur. My model came with Mavic Aksium wheels vs the current Veulta Pros. 
.
The advertised weight of my hybrid was 17.5-18.5 lbs. The bike weighed in at 19.5lbs on a 53cm frame ... about 2 lbs heavier than the advertised weight posted on BD site. The tires replacement shaved some weight but the biggest weight savings were replacing the wheels. I currently ride on carbon tubulars on both my road and hybrid. I've ridden tubulars since the 70's and enjoyed the ride quality of them. Take the advertised weight with a grain of salt .... I would add an additional 1-2 lbs to their advertised weight.

My road bike isn't light. It weighted in at about 17 lbs with the pedals and carbon wheels. 

Why do I prefer my road bike to the hybrid? Everything !! I built the bike myself ... sourcing the frame, selecting the Campagnolo Chorus/Record components, Deda stem, Deda carbon handlebars, Selle Italia kit carbonio saddle, and Campagnolo Bora wheels. 

I have the same love for my vintage 70's bike as I built it from scratch as well ... Sourcing the frame, Campagnolo Super Record components, Cinelli stem/handlebar/seat post bolt, Cinelli saddle, and building /lacing the wheels myself.... Ambrosio Synthesis tubular wheels and a second set of Mavic G40 clincher wheels.

Based on the above reasoning, I have a very personal attachment to my road bikes. The hybrid is basically an off the shelf bike. 

Thanks
Ron




garyhgaryh said:


> Thanks for the reply. I just wrote a long reply and lost it when I sent it . 15 mins of typing - I'll keep this short.
> 
> Now that you've owned the bike for a while, what are the cons of the bike (and any worthwhile pros). Can you tell me how the cafe century pro compares to your go-to road bike? I have a fuji Team SL (2005) that weighs 15.3 lbs w/o pedals and the Pro DX is about 19 lbs so any opinions on how the century pro compares to your go-to road bike may be insightful as I may find out later what you've already know. How much did your bike weigh stock and in it's current form today? Basically why do you prefer your roadbike over the cafe century pro.
> 
> I think the Pro DX also has upgraded disc mount rims that are lighter, but I'm sure the disc itself offsets the weight savings.
> 
> Since your model predates the current one a few years, did your bike come with the 105 or ultegra groupset? Did it come with a 12-30 cassette? 9sp or 10sp?
> It looks like the frame is the same.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gary


----------



## Oldbikah

rlim said:


> My apologies for the tardy response. Here is a picture of the bike ...


Excellent set up, love the Zipps on the bike, too. Really thinking about buying a Cafe Century Pro for the same purpose you state. 

I do have a couple of questions for you, if possible... 

How comfortable is the frame, since it looks a tad more like road bike geometry compared to the so called fitness/comfort flat bar bikes available from Giant (Fast Road), Specialized (Sirrus) and other manufactures? 

And secondly, what bar end horns did you put on your bike? 

Thanks!


----------



## rlim

The bike is quite comfortable when used with the original Mavic Aksium wheels with the Kenda 28mm tires. I've since replaced the wheels with carbon/tubulars from my road bike and the comfort is pretty much eliminated ... . 

The geometry is actually more suited for comfort bike as the rear wheelbase is quite a bit longer. If you look in the photo and gauge the distant the tire is from the seat tube, there is quite a gap. I have my spare CO2 cartridge mounted there.

As for the bar ends, I picked them up off eBay.




Oldbikah said:


> Excellent set up, love the Zipps on the bike, too. Really thinking about buying a Cafe Century Pro for the same purpose you state.
> 
> I do have a couple of questions for you, if possible...
> 
> How comfortable is the frame, since it looks a tad more like road bike geometry compared to the so called fitness/comfort flat bar bikes available from Giant (Fast Road), Specialized (Sirrus) and other manufactures?
> 
> And secondly, what bar end horns did you put on your bike?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Oldbikah

Thanks for the response. For the money the Cafe Century Pro seems a pretty good bargain when you consider it's a carbon frame that comes with good Shimano equipment. Campy is more direct feeling, but Shimano is pretty smooth, if adjusted properly. Wish they would show the "upgraded" Vueltas that now come on the bike. 

I have a set of Aksiums, that came on my older road bike, my every day trainer. Put about 11,000 miles on them. Rear wheel finally bent at the joint. No big hits on it, but it's not fixable. I eventually appreciated that wheel set, heavy 2005 edition before the lighter version was produced. A good 1,900+ grams for the pair. Hated their weight at first, but came to love the effort and training benefits that they provided. Cursed them on every hill and acceleration, but as they say, no pain, no gain.


----------



## rlim

The Cafe Century Pro is indeed a great bargain for a carbon bike with the Shimano 105/Ultegra components. I took it out for a spin last weekend and enjoyed it. It was quite windy that day and I had to deal with the crosswind with the carbon wheels.... it would have been better with the Aksium that day. In all honesty, I'm appreciating the bike more every time I ride it. 

The Aksium are good training wheels... very similar to my Campagnolo Vento. I believe they're in the same weight group. I'm considering switching back to the Aksium for the comfort. The additional weight doesn't bother me too much as I'm slowly seeing myself targeting comfort over performance .... must be the age creeping up .... 




Oldbikah said:


> Thanks for the response. For the money the Cafe Century Pro seems a pretty good bargain when you consider it's a carbon frame that comes with good Shimano equipment. Campy is more direct feeling, but Shimano is pretty smooth, if adjusted properly. Wish they would show the "upgraded" Vueltas that now come on the bike.
> 
> I have a set of Aksiums, that came on my older road bike, my every day trainer. Put about 11,000 miles on them. Rear wheel finally bent at the joint. No big hits on it, but it's not fixable. I eventually appreciated that wheel set, heavy 2005 edition before the lighter version was produced. A good 1,900+ grams for the pair. Hated their weight at first, but came to love the effort and training benefits that they provided. Cursed them on every hill and acceleration, but as they say, no pain, no gain.


----------



## Oldbikah

rlim said:


> The Cafe Century Pro is indeed a great bargain for a carbon bike with the Shimano 105/Ultegra components. I took it out for a spin last weekend and enjoyed it. It was quite windy that day and I had to deal with the crosswind with the carbon wheels.... it would have been better with the Aksium that day. In all honesty, I'm appreciating the bike more every time I ride it.
> 
> The Aksium are good training wheels... very similar to my Campagnolo Vento. I believe they're in the same weight group. I'm considering switching back to the Aksium for the comfort. The additional weight doesn't bother me too much as I'm slowly seeing myself targeting comfort over performance .... must be the age creeping up ....


I know about that age thing! When out for a training ride there's nothing better than the drop bars and an aero bike. On the other hand, when out for an easy ride with the family on a scenic trail, there's definitely a place for a bike with comfort geometry, no matter what the age of the rider. 

I've been using an ancient and very heavy Trek chromoly MTB for those easy rides, but the weight and sluggish performance when it's windy (pretty breezy here a lot due to coastal location) can make the ride less than enjoyable. Thus, shopping for a lighter replacement. Have looked at and tried out several comfort bikes by Specialized, Cannondale, Trek and Giant, to name a few. I keep coming back to the Cafe Century when factoring gruppo and carbon frame. 

Finally noticed that the wheels on the black Cafe Century Pro in Bikesdirect site show the Vuelta wheels. Looks like a 28-30mm deep wheel with aero spokes. The white Cafe still shows the super reliable Mavics that came on your bike.


----------

